# Massive Talent: Nic Cage, verschuldet, vergessen und verarscht



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Massive Talent: Nic Cage, verschuldet, vergessen und verarscht* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.


Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.


__ Zurück zum Artikel: Massive Talent: Nic Cage, verschuldet, vergessen und verarscht


----------



## Mutzchen (28. Mai 2022)

Wenn man sich selbst auf die Schippe nehmt dann kann es nur Grossertig werden.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2022)

Erinnert mich ein bisschen an Jean-Claude Van Johnson. Die Serie fand ich ziemlich gut.


----------



## paladin60 (28. Mai 2022)

Wenn es nur halbwegs da ran kommt wäre das schon super, die Serie war genial.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Mai 2022)

Nicholas Cage, der größte Method-Actor unserer Tage: 25 Jahre 24/7 Vorbereitung auf die Rolle.^^


----------

